# Hypothyroid diagnosis....any advice?



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey all:
After some bloodwork last week, I was diagnosed with low thyroidism.....Hypothyroid. I have to see my Doctor on Monday and talk about the daily (lifelong) hormone medication and such. Anyone have any experience with this or about what to expect?


Funny, they always checked my thyroid when I was a child and young adult....weird! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Kara, just had my thyroid out two weeks ago and saw my endocrinologist this week. One piece of advice she gave me is don't ever take generic thyroid medication. She said it just doesn't work as well as Synthroid and she always writes for "name brand only" on the 'scrips.

Other than that, I'm glad you got diagnosed and are getting on meds. Oddly enough, my thyroid was producing lovely thyroid hormone, all while being cancerous, the little devil. Funny how those things work, isn't it? 

Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh geez..............and me with no insurance! Oh well, I tell my two grown kids there will be no inheritance of any kind because we have funded the USA Health care system! (Only half joking here.)

I didn't even know of the symptoms........my endo was checking my feet (no sign of neropathy. Yeah.) and she noticed I was having tremors. Well....... yes, I guess I have been shaking a bit for a couple of years now. Fatigue? Well, yes......thought it was my weight, diabetes, etc. She also knew I have been having weird muscle spasms in my back and leg cramps. So, she said...let's test your thyroid function. Uh........okay!

And there ya go............sometimes I think that to get a diagnosis is just the luck of the draw..........I have been to tons of Doctors over the past years and it just takes one to check or notice something that might make a big difference to how one feels!

I hope you are feeling much better since your surgery Vickie. Glad they got it all out so quickly!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Kara - me too!! The difference is I knew my thyroid was out of whack for quite a few years and not one single doctor would put me on anything for it. I had been dealing with all the symptoms including hairloss. 

As a diabetic it is very important that your thyroid and diabetes be treated together. Thank goodness my Doctor knows this. I don't know which way it works but - diabetes and hypothyroid will effect each other. If you are having issues controlling your blood sugars medicating your hypothyroidism will help regulate your Blood sugar.

I'm just learning as I go but I do know putting me on Synthroid really helped my BS stop having such big swings. I know you said you have no Medical Insurance but the generic Synthroid doesn't work as well. My doctor made a special request to our insurer that I go on Synthroid.

Do a search on Hypothyroid and diabetes - there is lots of info out there.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 10, 2008)

I suppose my thyroid issue was very bland compared here.

I use generic and my levels have been exactly where they should be for about 10 years now. I take one every morning and don't really think about it. I get a full set of labs every 6 months and they've never seen the need to change my RX.

I will say that about 2 months after I started taking it I did notice a marked improvment in my engergy level going up.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Feb 10, 2008)

I've had hypothyroidism since I was 24, so about 16 years now. My need for Synthroid tends to keep going up as I age and I'm not sure why that is? Maybe because my weight has also increased? Anyway, I know that I did my time trying to take another brand name thyroid med and it didn't work as well for me as the Synthroid, same as trying to switch to the generic (I'm also w/o health insurance). 

Here's something to consider tho...I think I read somewhere (I may be wrong and I'm certainly no doctor or nurse) that the problem with the generics seem to affect mainly the people who had been on Synthroid to begin with and then switched. I'm not sure how severe your case is or how urgent it is that you get your levels back to normal, but you may give the generics a trial run to see how your body reacts to them. You may find it works well enough for you, or it may work horribly. Then you have some info to base your decision on. Also, you may want to call the pharmacy and ask them what the price difference is between the generic and brand. It may not be significant enough that you even want to risk trying the generic version. That way, you have more information at hand and can make a well-informed decision about what do to for YOUR body. 

Good luck to you sweetie! Hypothyroidism isn't the worst thing in the world, just take your meds properly and your levels will be fine and you'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much for responding! I have spent the past two days researching this all on the internet and feel a lot better prepared for the doctor visit. I am not worried.........sounds like I just take the meds with all my other stuff and hope to feel the difference!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey Kara, just had my thyroid out two weeks ago and saw my endocrinologist this week. One piece of advice she gave me is don't ever take generic thyroid medication. She said it just doesn't work as well as Synthroid and she always writes for "name brand only" on the 'scrips.
> 
> Other than that, I'm glad you got diagnosed and are getting on meds. Oddly enough, my thyroid was producing lovely thyroid hormone, all while being cancerous, the little devil. Funny how those things work, isn't it?
> 
> Did you have any symptoms?



i dont agree with this statement...my sister has a patent on the mix of levoxyl which is the generic brand...i have taken it and found it to be quite effective, my numbers arethe best ever...i was leary too, but it is good...just throwin that out...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> i dont agree with this statement...my sister has a patent on the mix of levoxyl which is the generic brand...i have taken it and found it to be quite effective, my numbers arethe best ever...i was leary too, but it is good...just throwin that out...



*shrug* That's just what my endo said. She's a smart cookie, the best in our state, so I trust her. Probably there will always be people who do just fine with generics; just like there are lots of people who respond differently to all kinds of meds. But given my absorption issues, it's better to be safe than sorry in my case.

I'll have to ask her specifically why generic doesn't work as well next week. We were a little busy with the whole Thyrogen/I-131/am I gonna die thing for me to argue with her.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> *shrug* That's just what my endo said. She's a smart cookie, the best in our state, so I trust her. Probably there will always be people who do just fine with generics; just like there are lots of people who respond differently to all kinds of meds. But given my absorption issues, it's better to be safe than sorry in my case.
> 
> I'll have to ask her specifically why generic doesn't work as well next week. We were a little busy with the whole Thyrogen/I-131/am I gonna die thing for me to argue with her.




yes, i can understand that Miss Vickie, you have been under a lot of stresses...i am just saying Elaine worked hard on that generic...her and her team....personally i would rather be on Armour, i have looked it up and believe it to be a good alternative, and i cant get any of my docs to prescribe it....whatcha think about this Miss Vickie...i know some people who have had excellent success...and i want to try it, but so far no dice from two endocrince docs...


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 11, 2008)

I have Hypo as well and my suggestion is keep track of how your feeling before you start taking medication and after that way you can see how the dosage is working out for you. I noticed an increase in engery when I started taking my medication. I take generic and have not had any problems and have good thyroid levels now. My problem is synthroid and the generics of it are known to cause hairloss and so does just having hypothyroidism, so I am hoping to switch to armour since I have heard good things about it as well and alot of people seem to prefer that over synthroid. Just make sure to keep in contact with your Dr and let him know how your feeling and how you feel on the dosage he gives, it may take a time or two to get the right dose.


----------



## Friday (Feb 11, 2008)

I enjoyed having more energy no doubt, but what I enjoyed and still enjoy the most is that I'm not freezing to death anymore. Our heating bills have gone done nearly 30%.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> yes, i can understand that Miss Vickie, you have been under a lot of stresses...i am just saying Elaine worked hard on that generic...her and her team....personally i would rather be on Armour, i have looked it up and believe it to be a good alternative, and i cant get any of my docs to prescribe it....whatcha think about this Miss Vickie...i know some people who have had excellent success...and i want to try it, but so far no dice from two endocrince docs...



I've heard that Armour is good, but like you I don't know anyone who prescribes it -- I'm not sure why. Do they give you a reason? (I'm a "why" kind of gal). I know another doc who will only use Westhroid -- nothing else. It makes me wonder what makes them all so different. I guess you just have to experiment with what works for you. For someone who's still making thyroid hormone and needs a boost, you guys have a little more room to play with what works. In my case, since I have to rely on it as my only source, I'll go with what my doc says (and I've heard that from other sources so I'm thinking there might be something to it -- seems a good time to do research). I'm taking generic now, and I definitely can tell my body's using it since I'm having symptoms, but ... I don't know. 

Every body is so different.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 11, 2008)

Friday said:


> I enjoyed having more energy no doubt, but what I enjoyed and still enjoy the most is that I'm not freezing to death anymore. Our heating bills have gone done nearly 30%.




Is that WHY I have been FREEZING this winter????????? I usually never get cold!!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmmmmmmm!
Interesting! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 11, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Is that WHY I have been FREEZING this winter????????? I usually never get cold!!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmmmmmmm!
> Interesting! Hugs, Kara



Oh yeah. Cold intolerance is a HUGE symptom of being hypothyroid. It's also a symptom of anemia, something I didn't realize until I got my anemia resolved and suddenly... no more freezing cold "from the inside out".

I sure hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been looking at this whole generic versus name brand thing and apparently the generics aren't as consistent in terms of the amount of the hormone you're getting from batch to batch. Also, several companies make generic thyroid hormone and when you get generic, it might be a different manufacturer each time, which could wreak havoc with your levels. It's probably not as big a deal if you're still making thyroid hormone and just need a boost, but for someone like me who relies on it totally, it could be really bad.

Here are a couple of articles. The about.com one is interesting because it discusses the relationship between the drug company that makes Synthroid with the organizations making the recommendations to only use name brand. Money is, as always, an issue.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/oct2006.htm
http://www.drugstore.com/qxa1499_33...s_just_as_good_as_the_brand_name_products.htm

Anyhow, I'm learning a lot so thanks, Kara!  Funny how I didn't research for my own health, but for yours. Hee. I'm just glad they got to the bottom of your problems and you're getting treated. Just remember -- keep taking those meds!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

I take meds for this also for about 13 years now. I took Synthroid but got all of the negative side effects. I take the levoxidrine (generic) that is $4. per month from Walmart and have had great luck with it. 
It is probably dependent on the individual. If you have no insurance, I can't imagine the harm in trying the generic. They make you go for blood tests about every three months for the first year anyway, so they will know. Plus, you will start with a low dose and if needed they will increase the amount that you take (not the number of pills, just the dosage).
You would be surprised what that little bugger, the thyroid controls. 
One thing you must remember, you will need to take this medicine every morning on an empty stomach with a decent amount of water at least one hour before eating. Do NOT stop taking this medicine unless a doctor tells you to after you get a lab test. This will be unlikely since the thyroid will probably always need some help once it starts to need it.
I take a very large dose but definitely need it.
Good luck with this and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 12, 2008)

Hyper or Hypo thyroidism is very, very common. 80% of woman have a thyroid problem. 

I also have hypothyroidism and have been on meds for about 16 years. Initially I had a huge (golfball size) fluid filled cyst in my thyroid. It was drained about 6 times... non cancerous. The endocrinologist started me on Synthroid and I had no problems at all. Eventually they came out with a generic, Levothyroxin, and I've been taking that for about 10 years and I've had no problems with it at all. My numbers are fine. I get checked 2 - 3 times per year. This past year I went from 75 mcg per day to 50 mcg per day.... after 15 years. I was rather surprised by that. BUT, I've still had no problem with anything at all. 

Personally, if it were me, try the generic... see how it works. If it doesn't, take the Synthroid. I'd at least try though. You never know until you do.

 Just my 2 cents!! 

Good luck Kara... I'm sure you'll do great....

Glad you're doing well Vickie....


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

I had my thyroid gland removed almost 6 years ago due to Tumors. I was told that once you have been regulated on one type of thyroid med you should not bounce around on brands. Some brands have a different levels of absorption and may need a different strength. I was on synthroid for 4 years at 175mcg and when my insurance made me pay for the name brands my dr. changed me to generic levoxyl 175mcg so I could get the $4 perscriptions. I take mine before I go to bed and I have never had a problem with my blood work. However if you plan on getting pregnant you will have to inform your dr. because they will need to adjust the strength to a higher dose. Dont be afraid to ask for generic. Most Endrocrinologists have samples and synthroid just happens to be a huge one that is stocked........just let the dr. know ahead of time you would prefere generic.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2008)

I was diagnosed about 5 years ago. I started taking Synthroid, then switched to the generic Levothyroxin. I have not had a problem with it. My medicine had to be upped on 2 occasions.

I find that if I don't a full night's sleep, I am much more exhausted than I used to be. Not a regular tiredness, but a totally drained feeling. But if I get the right amount of sleep, I am fine.

I am less cold tolerant than I used to be, but just in my fingers and toes. And when my medicine starts to get where it needs to be upped, I get a sort of don't-care-about-anything attitude.


----------

